# Problems with 3D sublimation for phone cases



## Leoch20 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello people,

I have been trying for a few now to do sublimation on phone cases, but I havn't been able to succeed. 
I am wondering if any body would have a clue why.
This is what Im doing.

I am using regular blank cases for sublimation.
Dye Sublimation ink from Sublinova (Sublinova Rapid)
I have a continuous ink system to a Epson Workforce 4020
Im printing on film for 3d sublimation (the one you get from china)
and finally I am using one of these machine for the sublimation process. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XkwSZRS4PA

I have tried different setting. I have done it with the settings the video shows all the way to 200C for 300 seconds (usually the film doesnt hold this temperature.)

I have had some minor transfer onto a couple of cases but not a fully one.

Also, I have been told that my printer is not the appropriate one for this task. Any thoughts?

If any of you have any clue about what I am doing wrong or what I am missing, please share it with me!


----------

